# Material & Equipment for Rhinestone Transfers



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

My wife has for in to the business with me (which could be a good or bad thing just not decided yet) she is wanting to make her own templates and transfer. I have screen printing and sign shop. I am looking at what is the easiest and best software that I need and equipment I need.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

hollywood1 said:


> My wife has for in to the business with me (which could be a good or bad thing just not decided yet) she is wanting to make her own templates and transfer. I have screen printing and sign shop. I am looking at what is the easiest and best software that I need and equipment I need.


Since you already are a sign shop, you already have a vinyl cutter which you can use to make rhinestone templates.

I went to you tube and typed in "vinyl cutter rhinestone templates"

vinyl cutter rhinestone templates - YouTube

Also, what software are you already using for screenprinting?


----------



## dlcompton (Jan 8, 2008)

You will also need a heat press if you are going to apply the transfers to shirts!


----------



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a heat press. Coreldraw 6, flexisign, photoshop cs5. Illustrator cs5


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

hollywood1 said:


> I have a heat press. Coreldraw 6, flexisign, photoshop cs5. Illustrator cs5


You might want to look into getting a rhinestone macro for corel draw.

I went to youtube again and typed in: rhinestone macro for corel

rhinestone macro for corel - YouTube


----------



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

My Shirt Connect said:


> You might want to look into getting a rhinestone macro for corel draw.
> 
> I went to youtube again and typed in: rhinestone macro for corel
> 
> rhinestone macro for corel - YouTube


I have looked a youtube and the marco. Just would like input from people that use the software on a day to day bases. Plus I am looking for tape, sticky flock, rhinestones and brush. guess i need a starter kit


----------



## dlcompton (Jan 8, 2008)

Pick up the brush at Lowes or Home Depot in the paint department. I use Roland's Engrave Studio (I make my templates out of 1/4" acrylic). I also have their R-Wear Studio product but I usually use the Engrave Studio as I use it for regular engraving (I have an EGX-300 rotary engraver).

The R-Wear Studio is nice as you can select the stone size and color for really seeing your design pre-production. (I take the eps file from Engrave Studio and put it in a paint program to color.....I know, more steps but I'm trying to limit my software learning curve). I don't know if they sell it without a machine but you could ask.

I think there is another rhinestone "system" out there but I didn't look since I had engraver software that would do the trick so hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

i have several different rhinestone software, but I tend to use Corel with macros the most. It is just easier for me since I have already used Corel for several years for other decorations.


----------



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

BML Builder said:


> i have several different rhinestone software, but I tend to use Corel with macros the most. It is just easier for me since I have already used Corel for several years for other decorations.


Which Macro you like the best and which do you think is the easiest learning curve?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I tend to use the EasyStone the most. I also have the Rstone, but it is limited and can only be put on the once. EasyStone has a lot of features and Kevin has a lot of tutorial videos out there on youtube to help getting started and doing using most of the features.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I have recently started rhinestoning and I have a trial version of Corel Draw x6 and a trial of Easy Stone Macro too. The trial version of Easy Stone works with the trial version of CDx6 perfectly. Just make sure you download the 32bit version of CDx6 even if your computer is a 64bit. The Easy Stone macro will not work on the 64bit download.

The videos Kevin has not only explains the Easy Stone but also tricks for rhinestone design in CD. The videos are a very valuable resource and have learned a lot in just a couple of days.


----------

